# Nice Knife...Great Price!



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Was passing through Home Depot the other day (2 weeks ago maybe) and came across a knife that I
wasn't expecting. In their tool aisle I espied a blade that looked very appealing...and it was cheap...
and I am not a person who just buys cheap knives.

It is double edged. One side is a smooth regular blade edge...the other is scalloped. I have read that
some people don't care for scalloped blades...I LIKE THEM! Anyway...it has Both! I asked a man known
as Lynn Thompson (owner of Cold Steel) when I ran into him at a gun show in Los Angeles: "Which type
of blade has the best cutting action?" He said "The scallop is far better...no question." I will admit that
the scallop is more bother to resharpen...I Still like them.

But back to the knife...

I looked at the price...$19.95 brand new, full tang, with a sheath that reminds me of some other knife
sheaths. Naturally you don't get $400 quality in a $20 knife...but honestly...this thing is a DEAL! Very
sharp out of the box. I touched mine up with my Worksharp sharpener and in less than 30 seconds it
was formidable! Cut the hairs on my forearm quite easily. The only belt I was using on the Worksharp
was the fine grit purple one.

Long story made short: For the money, this knife has a bunch to recommend it. The sheath is a tough
molded plastic (same material as the knife handle, I think) with a good, rigid belt hanger and a good
retention (which requires a somewhat more forceful pull to remove it). It won't just FALL out of the
sheath, but is easy to draw and put into use. There is a hole to place a lanyard if you like.

The blade is steel (magnet verified), about 5 1/2" long & a thickness of .120" & 1" wide. Overall the 
knife is 10 3/4".








For the money you just can't go wrong. I bought 4 to give to friends & family...keeping one for myself.

What do I not like about this bargain? The handle is injection molded...that part is okay...but...it's
colors are black & red. I don't like that...so I dipped it into Plasti-Dip and now it is all black. I made
a lanyard with 550 paracord and I'm done.

Check it out...Google "Milwaukee Duct Knife" images

Grim

They also make what they call an "Insulation Knife" it's like a Filet Knife. Another deal at $14.95.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice find.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That's looks like a winner to me ,, I will have to go and see in person ,, cool knife , good post .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll have to take a look next time. It looks like it's made for a specific task, but I'd need to see it up close to see if it can be a multi-use tool.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks nice, and full tang too.


----------

